
‘The Big Short 2.0’: How Hedge Funds Profited Off the Pain of Malls - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/24/business/mall-short-hedge-funds.html
======
sharemywin
Isn't that the job of hedge funds. to profit off the stuff that's not supposed
to happen.

